# 09/09 Raw Discussion Thread: Stone Cold set to moderate Universal Championship contract signing



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Given the work all 3 guys have been put in recently, Corbin vs. Ricochet vs. Joe should be a good one.

And Rey vs. Metalik? Hell if they give it time, I'm down.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Will we see all the 4HW in the same ring for the first time in years here?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> Will we see all the 4HW in the same ring for the first time in years here?


That was the plan but I rewrote the script :vince5


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> That was the plan but I rewrote the script :vince5


:lol

That seems to only happen on SD these days (for some reason) so lets hope that trend prevents this.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sara sad said:


> :lol
> 
> That seems to only happen on SD these days (for some reason) so lets hope that trend prevents this.


Yeah I think SD just has been the most extreme cases but I really think Vince keeps rewriting stuff even while the show is on the air no matter if it is RAW or SD.

I can only imagine how much that frustrates the talent.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

CJ said:


> *Madison Square Garden, New York, NY*​


RAW will be on 9/9, not 9/3. Would use mentions but I don't think that is working for me.

RAW at MSG with Austin on my actual birthday is cool, but considering the current situation with the product right now I don't expect anything amazing. I'll also not be able to watch most of it live because of real life stuff.

I'm pulling for Corbin to win that triple threat.

May as well have all 4 horsewomen on the show if they are going to keep doing the wildcard rule.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

im guessing Joe eats the pin from corbin (sorry joe you're always going to be the one who gets pinned  ) and blisscross❤ get a win over some random team to bolster them before clash of champions after their... less than amazing week last week. maybe the iiconics, they haven't done a lot on tv in ages.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170057583509626881


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Why are they giving away a ppv quality match on free tv? Its not even main eventing the show


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Amazing to see them all in the ring again. Hopefully, they attempt to explain Charlotte and Becky being an alliance.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hephaesteus said:


> Why are they giving away a ppv quality match on free tv? Its not even main eventing the show


To try and sell more tickets at MSG. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Boy Wonder said:


> To try and sell more tickets at MSG. Hopefully it works.


With all due respect to the horsewomen, if Steve Austin aint enough to move tickets, then neither are the horsewomen.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Boy this company really hates long term booking, they will never change. Should have saved Charlotte and Becky vs Sasha and Bayley for Survivor Series in a tag team match or Hell In A Cell. Way to show everyone that you are serious WWE. fpalm


----------



## EvilDead (Apr 15, 2014)

You have some awesome matchups that hopefully will deliver in the ring.

AJ Styles vs Cedrick Alexander

Rey Mysterio vs Gran Metalik

Plus you got the 4 horsewomen in a tag match.

And Austin is on the show for the contract signing.

I think I will just watch Raw and Smackdown from MSG and skip Clash of Champions.

The Garden is bigger than Mania. That is how it is.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL at them hot shotting that match with no build. This company is baffling.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cedric?

Metallic?

That’s not a big show...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Boy this company really hates long term booking, they will never change. Should have saved Charlotte and Becky vs Sasha and Bayley for Survivor Series in a tag team match or Hell In A Cell. Way to show everyone that you are serious WWE. fpalm


Bischoff must be seeing it and getting flashbacks


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Raw from MSG seems like a bigger show than Clash of Champions*



IronMan8 said:


> Cedric?
> 
> Metallic?
> 
> That’s not a big show...


What passes for "big" thesedays in Pro Wrestling is depressing. Guys that'd be jobbers in any other Era having meaningless matches is somehow a big deal now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw from MSG seems like a bigger show than Clash of Champions*

Who the hell is Gran Metalik? Never heard of 'em.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ready for the laughs and entertainment!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Southerner said:


> RAW will be on 9/9, not 9/3. Would use mentions but I don't think that is working for me.


I know. It's been fixed :becky2


----------



## Styl1994 (Jul 24, 2018)

EvilDead said:


> You have some awesome matchups that hopefully will deliver in the ring.
> 
> AJ Styles vs Cedrick Alexander
> 
> ...


AJ Styles vs Cedrick Alexander
Rey Mysterio vs Gran Metalik

Are good Television matches nothing more 

Only the horsewomen Tag Team Match And the Stone Cold contract signings feel like big deals and a lot of people are hoping the Fiend attacks Stone Cold Steve Austin.

Compare that to Clash of Championships were you have 
WWE Universal Champion Seth Rollins vs Braun Strowman a Match where you expect a heel turn for one of them. 

WWE Champion Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton personal storyline they have been telling and a more aggressive side of Kofi Kingston. 

WWE Raw Woman’s Champion Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks 

WWE Smackdown Woman’s Champion Bayley vs Charlotte Flair 

Two good women’s matches 

King Of The Ring Tournament Finals 

Clash of champions still feels bigger.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

This should be a good RAW! I'm optimistic.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Raw from MSG seems like a bigger show than Clash of Champions*

the first fox smackdown will be a similar thing i guess, going as all out as they can for a sort of "free ppv".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Raw from MSG seems like a bigger show than Clash of Champions*

Cedric Alexander is big time now? Shit I missed that memo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Hephaesteus said:


> With all due respect to the horsewomen, if Steve Austin aint enough to move tickets, then neither are the horsewomen.


I agree. They're aren't big enough stars to increase ticket sales of a show. This move reeks of desperation on WWE's part. It will look pathetic if the top deck of a MSG show is tarped off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> On Wrestling Observer Live, Bryan Alvarez said that McMahon held a special meeting for the WWE writers on Friday. He told all the writers to be more creative and think of as many creative ideas as possible for next week’s shows.
> 
> “I’ve been told they’ve been doing a Raw creative meeting all day and Vince is on everybody to be creative.”


:heston

"BE CREATIVE, YOU USELESS ASSHOLES!"

"WHAT? ASUKA ON TELEVISION? SAMOA JOE OVER BARON CORBIN AND RICOCHET? MORE FIREFLY FUNHOUSE SEGMENTS? NOT THAT CREATIVE, PAL!" *tears up script*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Seems like it should be a decent show. Seeing Stonecold is always good.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Even Austin won't save this show. At least when he helped saved the company in 1998, there was a better roster behind him and Vince had a good reason to be great at his job.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They're already doing the 4HW tag match? Are they being serious right now? :kobefacepalm

This is desperate as fuck. Where's the build? This is a SSeries main event worthy match. What are they gonna book the Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch HIAC match for next weeks RAW main event next and say fuck the HIAC PPV? Are they gonna just give Bray the title on hour 2 of RAW after a Lucha House Party match to try and get a ratings pop? Tell a fuckin story before you throw away matches like this. This is so damn rushed, FFS give the feud a couple minutes to breathe before blowing your load. 

Are Becky and Charlotte gonna be booked to "get along" all of a sudden in an effort to get Charlotte cheered in her feud with Bayley? Sounds like hot garbage to me and a retcon of Becky/Charlotte's history. 

If this is happening now, I guess this opens up the possibility of a Fatal 4 Way Winner Take All Match at SSeries. Who cares if it makes sense. It's not like WWE gives a shit anyway.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I hope Braun Powerslams Austin, that guy gets on my nerves.

Other then that, I'm looking forward to Corbin pinning Joe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ideally the Horsewomen tag match ends quickly via some shenanigans, or just descends into chaos. Typical WWE to just throw that match away on a random Raw rather than building to it and putting it on PPV.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i don't see how the 4hw match could end other than a big brawl & DQ, or a falling-out between charlotte&becky causing them to lose. if charlotte and becky win clean, sasha looks like a chump heading into her first ppv in months. if sasha and bayley win clean, becky has been beaten up for almost every show in the last month and looks like a chump as well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So I think we can all see Cedric beating AJ to earn him a title shot at CoC, which I hate.

But, for Cedric personally, getting to face AJ Styles who has been an influence on AJ, to get to face him for the 1st time in WWE in the Garden? That's gotta be cool him.

Maybe we can see this sell:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170035565129064448


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Ideally the Horsewomen tag match ends quickly via some shenanigans, or just descends into chaos. Typical WWE to just throw that match away on a random Raw rather than building to it and putting it on PPV.


Ironic that despite Eric Bischoff being in the company, he had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> i don't see how the 4hw match could end other than a big brawl & DQ, or a falling-out between charlotte&becky causing them to lose. if charlotte and becky win clean, sasha looks like a chump heading into her first ppv in months. if sasha and bayley win clean, becky has been beaten up for almost every show in the last month and looks like a chump as well.


Prediction after having to put up with 2 hours of hearing how these two don't trust each other, they fight, we get a dq, Becky and Charlotte fight them off and stand tall as Sasha and Bayley retreat. They are that lazy with this booking.

Leave it to WWE to book something major happening for the first time ever on free tv.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

They seem to be going big with Alexander, it wouldn't surprise me to see them give him a US title run.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

KOTR Prediction: Corbin wins Triple Threat; Joe attacks Ricochet afterwards.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> I hope Braun Powerslams Austin, that guy gets on my nerves.
> 
> Other then that, I'm looking forward to Corbin pinning Joe.


Austin gets on your nerves ? Obviously you love bland wrestlers then. Austin is one of the GOAT’s


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

[email protected] people claiming the damn women's match deserves to mainevent Survivor Series and Raw. Also can't stop laughing at how they call them four horsewomen(lmao). What a big joke. 

A bunch of fucking women-regardless if you try to portray them as far bigger deals than they are by calling them horsewomen- are never going to draw, period, unless if they're stripping, and I doubt these four ugly women would even draw if they did that. (They're not Debra, Sable, Torrie and Lita after all!)

That being said, I'm looking forward to the Triple threat. That's the only thing worth watching since Rollins is boring as fuck, overrated and this face-face dynamic with Braun doesn't make it any better. Uncle Austin being there isn't going to help either.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just want to see SCSA stunner Becky's bitch


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Bayley is a tweener, How's she's acting, But it's a House Show. Not Canon


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170290268509298689


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> [email protected] people claiming the damn women's match deserves to mainevent Survivor Series and Raw. Also can't stop laughing at how they call them four horsewomen(lmao). What a big joke.
> 
> A bunch of fucking women-regardless if you try to portray them as far bigger deals than they are by calling them horsewomen- are never going to draw, period, unless if they're stripping, and I doubt these four ugly women would even draw if they did that. (They're not Debra, Sable, Torrie and Lita after all!)
> 
> That being said, I'm looking forward to the Triple threat. That's the only thing worth watching since Rollins is boring as fuck, overrated and this face-face dynamic with Braun doesn't make it any better. Uncle Austin being there isn't going to help either.


You sound like you've got some issues with women, brother. Hope you can overcome. Godspeed 



WWEfan4eva said:


> I think Bayley is a tweener, How's she's acting, But it's a House Show. Not Canon
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170290268509298689


She's a delusional heel who thinks she is a babyface. NXT Bo Dallas type.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Deathiscoming said:


> [email protected] people claiming the damn women's match deserves to mainevent Survivor Series and Raw. Also can't stop laughing at how they call them four horsewomen(lmao). What a big joke.
> 
> A bunch of fucking women-regardless if you try to portray them as far bigger deals than they are by calling them horsewomen- are never going to draw, period, unless if they're stripping, and I doubt these four ugly women would even draw if they did that. (They're not Debra, Sable, Torrie and Lita after all!)
> 
> That being said, I'm looking forward to the Triple threat. That's the only thing worth watching since Rollins is boring as fuck, overrated and this face-face dynamic with Braun doesn't make it any better. Uncle Austin being there isn't going to help either.


Who gives a fuck if they are a draw? How does that affect you? Are you lining your pockets with money that comes from the ratings? If you haven’t noticed NO ONE is a draw. Not even Ronda Rousey or Brock Lesnar. If mainstream stars like that are not a draw then no one can be right now. Booking and creative are he only thing that will ever make a difference and until Vince goes you can expect the ratings to stay right where they are no matter who they push.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: RAW



Hogan apparently was spotted in NYC


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Why could I see The Fiend attack Austin?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Why could I see The Fiend attack Austin?


Was asking myself why no one else mentioned this. They really should have the Fiend interfere, especially knowing he will battle for the title on the next PPV after CoC.


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Why could I see The Fiend attack Austin?


Me too! Just came here to write this. Foley, Lawler, Angle - now it's SCSA. I hope this gonna happen. Vince that's money!!!! And here you go, new star is Born at biggest stage in MSG!!!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Was Austin ever attacked by a current wrestler since his retirement?  Good luck if you truly believe that.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

Deathiscoming said:


> A bunch of fucking women-regardless if you try to portray them as far bigger deals than they are by calling them horsewomen- are never going to draw, period, unless if they're stripping, and I doubt these four ugly women would even draw if they did that. (They're not Debra, Sable, Torrie and Lita after all!)


this isn't 2012, some women actually do draw now. especially charlotte and the GOAT, alexa❤


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Was Austin ever attacked by a current wrestler since his retirement?  Good luck if you truly believe that.


He was attacked by Lesnar in 2004


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

"We have a big show coming up at MSG. I'm gonna need you to get all the big stars on the show."

"Say no more fam, I'll call Lucha House Party right now."


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> "We have a big show coming up at MSG. I'm gonna need you to get all the big stars on the show."
> 
> "Say no more fam, I'll call Lucha House Party right now."


I'm sure this is only going to be a 3 minute squash for Rey. The bigger issue is that Cedric Alexander vs AJ is going to be on Raw, and that will go through at least one commercial break, and the womens match between the four horses is probably going to take up a fucking hour in between all the promos, backstage segments, entrances and the match itself.

Only good thing tonight, provided it even happens, is gonna be Bray Wyatt whooping Austins ass.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> I'm sure this is only going to be a 3 minute squash for Rey. The bigger issue is that Cedric Alexander vs AJ is going to be on Raw, and that will go through at least one commercial break, and the womens match between the four horses is probably going to take up a fucking hour in between all the promos, backstage segments, entrances and the match itself.


Show really has nothing intriguing except for the thought of Bray fucking up Austin.

The reunion show in Tampa was horrible and it had way more people on it then this shit.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Tonight Corbin becomes King.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Show really has nothing intriguing except for the thought of Bray fucking up Austin.
> 
> The reunion show in Tampa was horrible and it had way more people on it then this shit.


That'll be good, but sadly, that isn't gonna help him after he jobs to Rollins at HIAC.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Kratosx23 said:


> That'll be good, but sadly, that isn't gonna help him after he jobs to Rollins at HIAC.


Still not sure how they get themselves out of this without destroying the character. I know Rollins isn't dropping the title yet which is why I can't believe they booked themselves into a corner like this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Still not sure how they get themselves out of this without destroying the character. I know Rollins isn't dropping the title yet which is why I can't believe they booked themselves into a corner like this.


What makes you think Vince cares if he destroys the character? Bray is a threat to Rollins. Vince wants to destroy the threat before it gets too out of control and Bray becomes the next CM Punk or Daniel Bryan. :jericho2

Supposing they even "booked themselves out of this corner" AKA a disputed, bullshit finish, if you're gonna do that, just beat him. You have proven at the moment you do a disputed finish that you do not believe in Bray Wyatt as a main eventer and will not give him the title, and only consider him a filler opponent.....so quit delaying the inevitable and just beat him. Either put the title on him or fuck off.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

bradatar said:


> Still not sure how they get themselves out of this without destroying the character. I know Rollins isn't dropping the title yet which is why I can't believe they booked themselves into a corner like this.


The theatrics that come with Bray's character will allow them to protect Seth if he were to lose the title to Bray at HIAC. Notice I put "at" instead of in. Seth/Bray will most likely NOT be a HIAC match. It's the start of the feud. I expect Kofi/Orton to be inside HIAC.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im literally going to cry when Ricochet wins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Im literally going to cry when Ricochet wins.


He's not going to win. They're gonna put Gable in the final and do the underdog story where he almost wins but loses to either Joe or Corbin.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Flipochet is not winning it will boil down to Corbin vs Gable


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

They could go either way with the KOTR. I doubt that anyone has guessed it right since the start of the tourney. McIntyre went out pretty quick and he was one of the favorites. Gable, I am sure no one thought at the beginning that he would make it this far. I really don't want Ricochet to win it all, but he still could.

Hopefully when I get home from real life tonight that RAW will be worth catching up on.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah Flipochet is not winning it will boil down to Corbin vs Gable


Pretty much, with all the short jokes, they're gona have Gable vs the tallest guy (Corbin) for the finale.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hope the Fiend shows up and Mandible Claws Austin...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Was Austin ever attacked by a current wrestler since his retirement?  Good luck if you truly believe that.


I think Batista roughed him up a bit in his mini feud with Goldberg in late 03


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> I think Batista roughed him up a bit in his mini feud with Goldberg in late 03


Austin wasn't really retired during that time though. He was still traveling weekly and on the show as Sheriff or whatever the fuck


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Tonight, I hope Baron Corbin becomes the new King Of The Ring Winner!!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My hope is that AJ vs. Cedric, Rey vs. Metalik, and the KOTR 3 Way all get time.

Do that and I'll be satisfied with tonight. Do some interesting stuff with the 4HW and Austin/Rollins/Stowman (and Bray?) segment and that's just gravy.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well if Wyatt comes out while Austin is there, hopefully Austin just looks at him and says "Who the fuck is this goof?" Stuns him and leaves him layin.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope the 4 Horsewomen close the show


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope the 4 Horsewomen close the show


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Was Austin ever attacked by a current wrestler since his retirement?  Good luck if you truly believe that.


To be fair, Alex Riley did attack Austin. Got fucked up afterwards but he did attack him.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I hope the 4 Horsewomen close the show


The contract signing is opening the show, so it just got more likely. 
I read it on twitter, but I can't find the original source.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

aliasocfan said:


> The contract signing is opening the show, so it just got more likely.
> I read it on twitter, but I can't find the original source.


If that's the case, then yea they're closing the show. Which now explains the reason behind that asinine interview.


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171211307552559104Here's confirmation. lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad there closing the show

My brother always cooks at 5pm, I stream..So I get the East Coast feed


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

Let's get this show started!

Stone Cold to open up RAW!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The glass shatter wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Massive massive pop for SCSA. And I'm not even surprised.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off with SCSA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Austin looks nerdy without black boots. Just sayin'.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Austin is going to soak that carpet in beer.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Austin is still fucking electric 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I always love seeing Stone Cold :mark:

That pop!!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

When the fuck is the last time you heard a pop like that?

Most Austin appearances are at Mania where you can't hear the pop.

That felt like 99 all over again.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I am interested to see what kind of reaction Hogan will get if he actually does come out.


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Austin looks nerdy without black boots. Just sayin'.


He's not normal in regular shoes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I despise the what chant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3 hours of Austin stories :mark:


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

The GOAT :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You go from SCSA to Rollins and Braun :lol.. Just not even close to his star power.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cyberdemon said:


> He's not normal in regular shoes.


white dad shoes lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Earl Hebner reference :mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Austin saying 'big bad sum bitch' got Braun more over for me than the last 2 years of WWE booking.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I would love to go to a actual wrestling show in the Garden. I've been to the Hall of Fame there but not an actual show.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty depressing to see Braun and Seth next to Austin.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I want Austin to give Rollins the stunner in the worst fucking way


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Austin saying Seth freakin Rollins fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the 4HW are main eventing then, nice


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

man Rollins is the worst or what


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ShAhhhhtup Seth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Seth Rollins is so annoying


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Austin should not be the star of a championship signing, but here we are.

Shows you the perfect example of the state of wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What SCSA really thinks of Rollins


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Dolorian said:


> So the 4HW are main eventing then, nice


Guess that means I can turn back over to football


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Rollins being booed lol omg


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Rollins is a geek


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh that CM Punk chant. People need to get the fuck over him now lol.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> So the 4HW are main eventing then, nice


:rusevyes :YES :JLC3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ getting the stunner :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

OMG AJ is so annoying :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AJ def getting stunned lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

AJ :mark:


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

AJ sounds like Stone Cold ET.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AJ just made me lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ :maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just imagine Harley Race hosting a match signing in the 90s between Austin and Rock.

Would Harley be the most over guy in that ring? 

Would Harley have a script that calls for him to try and sell the audience the 2 competitors?

Would Austin and Rock go, "I grew up a fan of yours Mr. Race, when wrestling was better and more people watched!"


:heston


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I had no idea the MSG show was happening this soon. Arena set up looked cool from the wide shot in the beginning.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

AJ :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is the best start to RAW in months.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ playing to the with crowd :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

AJ :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Speak for yourself AJ, I love going to NYC :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Man this is awesome


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

ASSHOLE chants. haha this is great


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ totally getting the stunner haha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ making fun of Stone Cold lol!

AJ needs a challenger for Clash Of Champions though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

AJ and Austin playing off each other perfectly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Good crowds make shows so much better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

AJ calling Austin an old fart lol, he's BEGGING to get stunnered :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ and Stone Cold in this segment :banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Soccer Mom chants :maury


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love how the crowd doesn't want anything to do with Rollins or Stowman, let the real stars like Austin and AJ do the talking and wrestling


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

AJ just took a stunner from Austin. He's probably so happy.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I will ALWAYS pop for the Stunner no matter what!


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

The “SOCCER MOM” chants! [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Even the middle fingers gets a lukewarm pop

Sad Vince

Sad


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Stone Cold Stunnernon AJStyles. Who would have thought?


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

Stunner :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This segment makes it clear as day, WWE's main eventers are the equivalent of Val Venis, Essa Rios, Crash Holly, and Big Show.


Stone Cold comes in, everyone is little kids. Booing Rollins, calling AJ a soccer mom. The internet's 2 favorite geeks.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Does it not just kill anybody else that Austin still looks to the eye test like he could lace up the boots and compete?

Fuck what I wouldn't give for a company that still had an active Austin and Punk.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well we can all turn the show off now because nothing is going to top that the rest of the night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Imagine Austin could get cleared? His market value would have to be something like 30 million a year now right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Alright enough fun people back to "Modern" WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171216646792286208


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Imagine Austin could get cleared? His market value would have to be something like 30 million a year now right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



His market value would be whatever he wanted it to be. He could tell Vince he wanted 100 million and Vince would gladly give it to him.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ lying there like he got hit by a bus lol!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo bout to jump the barricade and win the 24/7 title tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Well we can all turn the show off now because nothing is going to top that the rest of the night.



I'm only staying for the first hour anyways, my Raiders play tonight.

Fuck Antonio BTW.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck dem what chants.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Fuck Antonio BTW.



There is no way the Patriots didn't play a major role in that entire situation.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This segment makes it clear as day, WWE's main eventers are the equivalent of Val Venis, Essa Rios, Crash Holly, and Big Show.
> 
> 
> Stone Cold comes in, everyone is little kids. Booing Rollins, calling AJ a soccer mom. The internet's 2 favorite geeks.


Well I mean AJ is a heel so he that chant coming, but booing Rollins and know one really batting an eye towards Strowman just proves everything wrong with modern WWE. Like why would Strowman shake this guys hand or better yet he should have give Austin a cold stare or something but know he was give "I respect you" bullshit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ still in the ring :maury

EDIT: Oh he has a match :maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This random ass Cedric push is so weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

AJ/Austin should have a feud


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoever this is just won the 24/7 title 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> There is no way the Patriots didn't play a major role in that entire situation.


Oh that shit was planned when Brown was still a Steeler. Pats wanted to trade a 1st for him and Steelers weren't going to give them Brown. So Brown just needed to get traded, then make that team cut him. Any team that traded for his ass would have went through this.

He just wanted a way out of his contract. Gruden loved him so much, that he bit his tongue on a hot air balloon, freezing your feet off, missing practices, recording phone calls, and calling Mayock a cracker.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Whoever this is just won the 24/7 title
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enes Kanter. He's an NBA player.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

This promo actually made me want to see Austin vs AJ more than Braun vs Rollins.

Braun is such a f'n geek.. "AusTiN, i GreW uP watcHINg yoU" and Rollins with his usual pandering. unbearable


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Enes Kanter. He's an NBA player.


Pretty sure he is also the guy giving Dana Brooke the D


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Enes Kanter. He's an NBA player.




Thought that was Kanter but wasn’t sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Pretty sure he is also the guy giving Dana Brooke the D


Pretty sure he did lol. Lucky mothafucka.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think Enes Kanter is dating Dana Brooke.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Whoever this is just won the 24/7 title


That doesn't matter, this was the best part of Main Event










THEY ARE BACK!!!!!!! (sort of)


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Well I mean AJ is a heel so he that chant coming, but booing Rollins and know one really batting an eye towards Strowman just proves everything wrong with modern WWE. Like why would Strowman shake this guys hand or better yet he should have give Austin a cold stare or something but know he was give "I respect you" bullshit.


It plays with the fact that there is no 'cool' or 'bad ass' gimmick stars this generation, and they are booked to mark for the more profitable past stars.

It's hilarious. Vince even knows they don't have 'IT', so he books them like geeks.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So AJ gets beat by Cedric tonight, Cedric gets a US Championship match at COC & AJ Styles retains?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Oh my, it's.......it's.......it's........fuck it, I don't know. Everybody's generic ass theme song sounds the same."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Viking experience here to raise hell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hope the money was worth looking like weak clowes every week gallows and Anderson


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why did the viking bois run in to save Cedric? :aries2 :draper2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Viking Raiders with zero.fucks by crowd
:maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw so far looks like boring shit


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop smiling Bayley, you’re heel now if you didn’t know.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Four horsewomen say they wanna main event mania and tonight they're against each other in a meaningless random tag match hmmmmmmm

YOWIE WOWIE :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bayley is still looking like Dora the Explorer. Dumbasses.

Bayley needed to be in all black, with her hair down, looking goth as fuck.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good God that promo from Banks and Bayley was awful


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Becky and Sasha, I'm whatever with Bailey, and Charlotte is a horrible actress in my opinion


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can Austin have a segment having a beer with Huskus the pig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can they stop trying to make Cedric a thing.

He isn't over, in the slightest.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Viking Raiders with zero.fucks by crowd
> :maury


I honestly didn't know who was coming out for the save. Themes today suck ass.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bayley keeps the same look because she's a delusional heel that still thinks she's a face. Not sure why people dont get that.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Can Austin have a segment having a beer with Huskus the pig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Austin should give the Ramblin Rabbit the stunner


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope Rey vs. Metalik delivers. Havent seen a Metalik one on one in forever.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> Stop smiling Bayley, you’re heel now if you didn’t know.


But i mean that's still her essential character Bayley is gonna smile for no reason either way.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Can they stop trying to make Cedric a thing.
> 
> He isn't over, in the slightest.


Same with the viking doofuses


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liking the continuity with Becky and Charlotte, good to see that they didn't decide to throw their history out of the window for this tag match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bayley keeps the same look because she's a delusional heel that still thinks she's a face. Not sure why people dont get that.


that doesn't mean it's executed well.

For a character that gimmicky, she needs the complete opposite, for when she turns back, she'll be Barney the dinosaur again.

Goth Bayley would be funny.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Given what they're pushing, the next generation fucking blows.

Shouldn't have let Omega and White slip through your fingers.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t believe they’re advertising a Lucha House party match like it’s a big deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Liking the continuity with Becky and Charlotte, good to see that they didn't decide to throw their history out of the window for this tag match.


We need a GIF of that backstage moment. :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

rkolegend123 said:


> But i mean that's still her essential character Bayley is gonna smile for no reason either way.


They should just put her and Balor together then and call them Mr and Mrs Goof


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm out, thankfully they've already shown what I wanted to see in the first 35 mins.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Have I missed anything so far?


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bayley keeps the same look because she's a delusional heel that still thinks she's a face. Not sure why people dont get that.


Yes she is, But overtime, she will be a full heel


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Raw so far looks like boring shit


Such good shit! :laugh:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

ironcladd1 said:


> They should just put her and Balor together then and call them Mr and Mrs Goof


Make it a mixed tag trio and add Apollo Crews

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ace said:


> Given what they're pushing, the next generation fucking blows.
> 
> Shouldn't have let Omega and White slip through your fingers.


I agree with Omega. But White?! He's one of the most boring and bland wrestlers in any promotion.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> I'm out, thankfully they've already shown what I wanted to see in the first 35 mins.


Bye


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE (Heyman) is in a 'New Blood' stage. 

But instead of Booker, JJ, and Steiner, it's Cedric, Ricochet, and fuck, name me another geek.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Liking the continuity with Becky and Charlotte, good to see that they didn't decide to throw their history out of the window for this tag match.


True. At least I got that Vibe with Becky


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Imagine Rowan trying to kill Reigns in this segment.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


They really should've pulled the trigger on that sexual tension between sasha and bayley

Sasha clearly wants to eat dat ass like a plate of ribs


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am sorry, this is all nice and all, but I simply don't care because we all know why WWE is doing this


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

These kids should've shown up at the fireflys fun house!

Still nice little segment


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Imagine Rowan trying to kill Reigns in this segment.


You talk about heat :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

emerald-fire said:


> We need a GIF of that backstage moment. :lol


We'll get it for sure. The tension was real.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ah here we go with wwe using cancer kids to try and get roman over


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Roman is such a good person. I feel bad for hating him all those years!


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> We'll get it for sure. The tension was real.


I was really expecting one of them to burst into laughter.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So no continuation with Rowan and Roman okay word I guess that's what smackdown is for, just waste my time to give Roman a pandering pop tonight basically


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

for all the shit WWE get this is actually one of the cool things they do. These kids who are going through much more than we are getting a cool moment being on Raw


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They're sending the ladies out there right when the 2nd Half is about to start. They probably didn't expect the 1st half to end so quickly.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The HW match and Austin in the first hour? I wouldn't have done that, people will leave in droves after that


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ajmaf625 said:


> for all the shit WWE get this is actually one of the cool things they do. These kids who are going through much more than we are getting a cool moment being on Raw


Exactly I don't give a damn that WWE has ulterior motives blah blah blah these kids are going through real shit and they get to have a blast going backstage meeting the wrestlers getting a promo rub from Roman reigns it's good stuff


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> We'll get it for sure. The tension was real.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh, they are next? So what is main eventing? The KOTR match?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> The HW match and Austin in the first hour? I wouldn't have done that, people will leave in droves after that


Doubt NY marks are going anywhere. Also last i checked those tickets were an arm and a leg

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Oh, they are next? So what is main eventing? The KOTR match?


:fuckthis


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Doubt NY marks are going anywhere. Also last i checked those tickets were an arm and a leg
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk




Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

It’s not a cheap pop for Roman. He went through cancer twice and is giving back! Good for him


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

@bradatar hold me im so nervous


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Imagine Rowan trying to kill Reigns in this segment.


That would be entertaining at least.....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait this tag match is now? Is MNF still at halftime? :lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The top heavy Charlotte Flair. Jeezus.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

No championship belt for The Queen but looks like more of a champion than any other woman on the roster. WOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

deepelemblues said:


> Exactly I don't give a damn that WWE has ulterior motives blah blah blah these kids are going through real shit and they get to have a blast going backstage meeting the wrestlers getting a promo rub from Roman reigns it's good stuff


Yup, I never understood why some people on here want to focus on the negative and try to bring up ulterior motives. It's not about the WWE or their motives it's about these poor kids.

These kids are going through tougher shit then any of us will ever have to deal with in our lives and the WWE gives them a memory that will last them forever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ricochet winning confirmed for main event.

:heston

8 more minutes of the shit for me boys.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Becky looked like she wants to tie Charlotte up and make her obey Mistress Rebecca

Sorry gotta make this entertaining in my head somehow


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ricochet winning confirmed for main event.
> 
> :heston
> 
> 8 more minutes of the shit for me boys.


No way thats the main event. Austin will do something with Wyatt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170815559392514049


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171225188450672640

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171225889767489538


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good way to spice things up right from the start.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good luck with the rest of RAW ladies and gents. Later.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Charlotte should introduce Ken to these two. :grin2:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> Can they stop trying to make Cedric a thing.
> 
> He isn't over, in the slightest.


I agree. Hes horrible.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’ll never understand why a lot of the women wear tights that are way darker than their skin tone. Charlotte and Sasha look pretty good. Becky looks horrible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw lately has been weak. Even today in NY it's bad. Feel bad for those who were duped in person


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Holy shit, what a *NON*-reaction Banks and Bayley got from the MSG crowd!

You telling me they're already dead on arrival? Yikes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh Corey shut up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TBH I am supporting Sasha & Bayley in this match, cos I'm tired of Becky and I've never liked Charlotte lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It only took an hour for this thread to grind to a halt.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sasha's a really good seller. Low key one of her strong points

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Raw lately has been weak. Even today in NY it's bad. Feel bad for those who were duped in person


Actually hasnt been a bad RAW at all. Plus they got to see Stonecold live which is a HUGE plus for any fan.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not a bad match, tbh.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> It only took an hour for this thread to grind to a halt.


Maybe it's time to start posting cheesecake pics :lol

Mox with his shirt off too cant leave mox girl out :cudi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Did they really have charlotte no sell banks finisher in a tag match? Wow


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we get to the 3 way and whatever Wyatt is doing plz k thx


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

This thread is dead


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

this show outside of austin is dead


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good match happening so could make people post less and just enjoy the match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kofi is wrestling Orton tomorrow? Why are they not wrestling at the PPV? Unless something happens and the match doesn't happen tomorrow and instead it happens at the PPV.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I lol'd when Michael Cole said it was a "sold out Madison Square Garden" at the show's open.

I lol'd hard.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That boot from Charlotte missed by so much :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Quite a good match so far, crowd is hot.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of any of these 4 women but i do enjoy watching them but this has been a pretty great women's tag team match!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm glad Corey doesn't treat us like idiots, when Charlotte clearly never connected that big boot to Sasha


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The fuck was that?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte stopping short on the moonsault. Looked bad. :lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Could've been having these kinds of matches for the tag titles if they didn't take it off them at WM for some reason.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

That moonsault landing was TURRBLE dunno if Charlotte did it to protect bayley or what but it looked so bad


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Charlotte you my Queen but What kinda of moonsault was that? This match is very long. Interesting.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, that moonsault looked soooo bad, she barely even touched Bayley.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bayley eats the pin. Good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best women's tag match in a very very long time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That felt unnecessary lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

HAY GUIS DID YOO NO THE KING OF THE RING TOURNAMENT IS BERRY BERRY PRESTIGIOUS


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Charlotte won with barely connecting any of her moves on her opponents...WHAT A QUEEN! lmao!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course this ended up clean with Bayley doing the job :eyeroll


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Say bye to that hiac tag team match yall were dreaming of.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great match, very dynamic, good chemistry and the pacing was great. 

I think Charlotte is losing at Clash of Champions then.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Best women's match on a weekly show in a while. Flair should cut down on the high risk moves and Sasha seems to take uneccesary rough bumps.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

deepelemblues said:


> Maybe it's time to start posting cheesecake pics





Spoiler: A WHOLE LOT OF CHEESECAKE!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

What a match! PPV main-event worthy :clap :clap


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Stormbringer said:


> Spoiler: A WHOLE LOT OF CHEESECAKE!


mmmm now that's CHEEZEE


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> deepelemblues said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's time to start posting cheesecake pics
> ...


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171229200868446208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171230281434456065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171231078276902912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171231525930786822


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles very much made Braun and Rollins disappear in the segment. It was like only him and Austin were there.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes! My match. Luchas.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The crowd look bored lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rey and Gran could be real good.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fuck you WWE, how are you going to have a Sarah segment before a Charly one


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rey/Metalik could be a pretty nice match. Lince Dorado is my favourite though.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

HankHill_85 said:


> I lol'd when Michael Cole said it was a "sold out Madison Square Garden" at the show's open.
> 
> I lol'd hard.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171219550718844929


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> What a match! PPV main-event worthy :clap :clap


Your standards are low af, literally the opener of All Out was better than that :shrug


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Brad shepard :bearer

I must now assume it actually is a sellout :sadbecky


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Gran Metalik gets the zero reaction from the crowd award.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Rey and Gran could be real good.


Maybe 5 years ago. Rey has lost a step.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> Gran Metalik gets the zero reaction from the crowd award.


Waits for boring chants 
:mj2


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Camera angles are different for this match. Kinda like it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> emerald-fire said:
> 
> 
> > What a match! PPV main-event worthy <img src="http://i.imgur.com/r4mH5hF.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/r4mH5hF.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


 I can't believe I agree with you


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

AAA / CMLL !


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> emerald-fire said:
> 
> 
> > What a match! PPV main-event worthy <img src="http://i.imgur.com/r4mH5hF.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/r4mH5hF.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Clap" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Take away the ending and tye charlie botches and this match was way better


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe 5 years ago. Rey has lost a step.


I thoroughly disagree. Of all the old timers Rey has bounced back the most.


Yuck at reys neck.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Your standards are low af, literally the opener of All Out was better than that :shrug


It wasn't.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe 5 years ago. Rey has lost a step.


He's still good in the ring and it turned out to be a good match.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

And that was the last we'll ever seen of Gran Metalik.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> He's still good in the ring and it turned out to be a good match.


Yep I was wrong. It was a decent match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yawwwwwwnnn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Maggle gonna get in trouble he didn't call it the PRESTIGIOUS King of the Ring tournament


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Won't lie, anytime I see wrestlers show each other post match respect, I get shivers. :justsayin


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Great respect Rey one of the all time greats, and good showing from Gran Metalik, Rey should just fight the whole lucha house party for the rest of month lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Good match between Rey and Metalik, shades of CWC Metalik in that match. Hope we get Mysterio vs Lince and Kalisto in the next two weeks.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> *Your standards are low af*, literally the opener of All Out was better than that :shrug


Take a look at your sig.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So that's the main event then, Rollins/Braun with Cedric against the OC...meh. The 4HW tag match should have main evented.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> Yep I was wrong. It was a decent match.


Sucks you didn't have faith in Rey in the first place


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

If they do a 5 vs. 5 for the main event the crowd will be pissed I'm assuming.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Great respect Rey one of the all time greats, and good showing from Gran Metalik, Rey should just fight the whole lucha house party for the rest of month lol


Him and Kalisto would be a hell of a match. They have to def have to do that match at some point.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> Take a look at your sig.


My sig mentions Okada, Omega and Ishii, 3 of the best wrestlers ever, pretty sure that my standards are higher :lol.

Yours don't even have the two best female wrestlers in the company :lmao



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> It wasn't.


Way less botchy than this match, that's for sure :shrug. I am not saying that was bad, it was actually pretty decent, but PPV main event worthy? Don't think so


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

10 man tag :sodone


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Are these guys ever gonna get to do anything on the main roster other than this minstrel show shit


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are we still cheesecake-ing?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Love ya these boys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

You have to think the Street Profits are getting pretty fucking sick of this "Stand there and hype up our product while not participating in any of it yourselves" shtick.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

ffs get these 2 pieces of garbage off the screen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What mess is that they have setup for the main event? :beckywhat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171236906245378048


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Does this help get the Street Profits over?


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> My sig mentions Okada, Omega and Ishii, 3 of the best wrestlers ever, pretty sure that my standards are higher :lol.
> 
> Yours don't even have the two best female wrestlers in the company :lmao


So you're going to decide who the best wrestlers are and aren't now? unkout


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Watching the street profits make me a racist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Teddy Long right now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Let’s fucking gooooo Corbin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad I'm all caught up. Had to do some cooking.

Anyways, I'd wish Street Profits get a match on RAW already.

The promos are funny and entertaining, but at some point they need to wrestle a match. They can't go on forever with the same promos every week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, Samoa Joe or Ricochet ends up winning this Triple Threat match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

This mordecay emerald-fire feud in the making is hotter than anything so far on raw tonight


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe over af, so of course he is gonnado the job :lauren


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Way less botchy than this match, that's for sure :shrug. I am not saying that was bad, it was actually pretty decent, but PPV main event worthy? Don't think so


I thought it was a little bit clunky, but very fun as a glorified house show main event in some ways. I wish there was more build for it, and maybe with more drama and weight it could have felt more significant. It was pretty obvious they had the match on this show to help sell out MSG (which they didn't do I don't believe).

It feels really weird to compare it to what was basically just a messy battle royal dominated by an extremely green Nyla Rose. The one thing that match had going for it was a couple of fun moments from Mercedes and ODB, but it felt mostly poor throughout.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/LQRBnBH.mp4


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CORBIN CORBIN CORBIN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can anybody tell me what's the deal with Cedric why should anybody really care I mean the poor guy is the definition of bland and boring. Him being out there is just so obviously forced and fake to make people care


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Corbin is winning this.


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

As annoying as it sounds, I have to pick Baron Corbin to win the Triple Threat Match.

I've just have a gut feeling that he'll win it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Can anybody tell me what's the deal with Cedric why should anybody really care I mean *the poor guy is the definition of bland and boring.* Him being out there is just so obviously forced and fake to make people care


He's exactly what vince wants then


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So obvious joe and corbin will beat up kickochet and take him out then turn on each other and kickochet will come back to win after his nap

Unless corbin really is winning :drose


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> So you're going to decide who the best wrestlers are and aren't now? unkout


I mean, didn't you started doing that by mentioning the people on my sig... :hmmm


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Those Corbin chants !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I had to update my PC, didn't know it would take 20 mins

Did any Horsewomen had any backstage segment after the match?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Corbin may have just killed Ricochet!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/SvmteHm.mp4


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> I mean, didn't you started doing that by mentioning the people on my sig... :hmmm


You were the one to first mention "standards". 

Anyway, this argument is pointless. Watch the show and enjoy if you can. Don't quote and ruin the fun for others who may enjoy what you don't.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So half the crowd are there to watch the show and the other half are just there?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince is so out of it he will never replace maggle because maggle repeats what vince yells in his ear exactly with precisely canned enthusiasm

Enrages me sometimes the product would be so much better if Vince would shut his fucking mouth and get a lead commentator who doesn't make you want to burst your eardrums


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I really can’t believe how good Corbin has become. Never expected this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

37 pages in this RAW thread. Yeah, I'm thinking football season is back :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Wtf! Ricochet breaks up the submission? Really? Lol idiot


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dueling.....Corbin.....Chants?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

King Corbin! :mark


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

I knew it!

Corbin's moving on the KOTR Finals!


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If I were Joe I’d walk out. They don’t deserve him! Fuck them!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

so joe is in the process of putting corbin to sleep. and some great ring psychology there to break that up smh


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All Hail Future King Corbin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Corbin wins :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think the more annoying thing about Corbin winning is that Corey won't shut the fuck up about it. He's the world's biggest Corbin fanboy lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

BIG DADDY CORBIN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BEND THE KNEE TO YOUR KING CORBIN :trump2


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Corbin :mark :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin vs Gable finals


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flipochet while seeing Joe choking Corbin...how do I flip this up?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171242316939399168


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Corbin wins! Thank goodness!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knew that Joe was only there to take the pin.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Give me Corbin vs Elias for the KOTR final. :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now Lacey :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Upstart? Dude has been on the main roster since 2016 and has been tag team champion twice :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They made it a triple threat so Joe could eat the pin lmaoooo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey :mark:


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans!! :mark


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for a real woman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

OH FUCK YES!!!! HAIL NEXT WEEK'S KING OF THE RING, KING CORBIN!!!!!!! :mark


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Corbin is such a slimeball lol! I guess Gable is making it into the finals? I'm more than ok with that.


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

There's no way in hell Elias will beat Chad Gable. 

I can't see it happen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Literally everyone has gotten a reaction tonight but Lacey... yikes


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

The crowds are still hot for Joe despite Vince jobbing him out like a 10 cent whore


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Natalya gets the win tonight!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Corbin vs Gable finals


Clark Gable ? I thought he was no longer with us.

Stan Gable ? President of Alpha-Beta Frat in Revenge of the Nerds.

Both have as good of a chance of winning King of the Ring as Chad Gable does.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

RubberbandGoat said:


> If I were Joe I’d walk out. They don’t deserve him! Fuck them!


Joe was losing constantly for years in TNA/Impact and he stuck around. I highly doubt that it bothers him to lose like this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> BIG DADDY CORBIN
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HUG ME NO **** OK MAYBE A LITTLE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Do you think The Undertaker will do more than come down to the ring and say rest in peace tomorrow?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Corbin vs Elias would be better all around than Corbin vs Gable

Let them two big hoss it up with their arrogant dick personalities 

So we will get the latter of course


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

When Corbin wins KOTR they need to pair him back up with Lacey and make Lacey his Queen.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:banderas


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Kickochet's best. Flip. Ever


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Lacey a former swimmer?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Of course the Horse women match ends clean.

This company is so dumb, just throwing a match like that away on a random Raw.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder how much WWE had paid to appear among the candidates :hmmm

I mean, they literally were dropping in the ratings 30% from last year a couple of months ago, how can they be considered popular?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Natty's job to train chicks on the job?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> When Corbin wins KOTR they need to pair him back up with Lacey and make Lacey his Queen.


I wouldn't mind Lacey being his queen since she has been growing on me since watching her on Main Event.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Corbin vs Goldberg at Crown Jewel I suspect.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO @ all these Corbin marks who seriously thought he wasn't winning. I mean, come on. You have brains.....I think. Use them.



Mordecay said:


> Literally everyone has gotten a reaction tonight but Lacey... yikes


This surprises you? She's the worst performer in the company.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhhh... did Renee just say that Lacey assaulted Nattie? :lmao This is fucking wrestling Renee you idiot LOL.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Kratosx23 said:


> LMAO @ all these Corbin marks who seriously thought he wasn't winning. I mean, come on. You have brains.....I think. Use them.


Even I knew he was winning and called it early in our Discord Chat. :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Between this match and the clusterfuck in the main event I can see people tuning out after the Triple Threat


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is why you don’t put Natalya against a heel. Nobody cares when Natty gets beat up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171246649479483397


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been a boring show.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Perfect example of bad booking. U have Nattie beat Lacey Evans.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Nattie getting the win :Out


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Even I knew he was winning and called it early in our Discord Chat. :lol


RICOCHET'S GONNA WIN BECAUSE A GUY WHO DOESN'T BOOK THE SHOWS LIKES HIS FLIPZ.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mox Girl said:


> Uhhh... did Renee just say that Lacey assaulted Nattie? :lmao This is fucking wrestling Renee you idiot LOL.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Very boring show


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm just getting caught up after skipping through most of the show and I'll watch the rest live we'll see if this was a mistake or not! lol I must say heel AJ is awesome! Also, Seth's pandering to the crowd was so lame, I hope Braun takes the title off of him.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That womens match was absolutely pointless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lacey Evans lost? Excellent. :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Of course they would have boring Nattie beat Lacey. fpalm


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Kratosx23 said:


> Lacey Evans lost? Excellent. :lmao


R u Drunk ?

U don't beat Lacey Evans with a mid tier of the Womens Division talent like Natayla.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This Texans and Saints game is willlld.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> Uhhh... did Renee just say that Lacey assaulted Nattie? :lmao This is fucking wrestling Renee you idiot LOL.


And that is why Corey Graves is always on her case lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> R u Drunk ?
> 
> U don't beat Lacey Evans with a mid tier of the Womens Division talent like Natayla.


Lacey Evans isn't a top tier talent in the women's division either, so Natalya getting the win here is fine :ciampa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GloriousLunatic said:


> R u Drunk ?
> 
> U don't beat Lacey Evans with a mid tier of the Womens Division talent like Natayla.


I'm afraid I don't partake in a little bit of the bubbly.

Lacey Evans is the bottom of the womens division. Mid tier should absolutely beat bottom tier. Lacey Evans is the worst performer in the company. She's greener than St. Patricks cum, she has no charisma, she's beyond atrocious on the mic, she's beyond atrocious in the ring, her gimmick is the cringiest fucking thing that's ever been perpetrated on wrestling fans and she's less over than Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

GloriousLunatic said:


> R u Drunk ?
> 
> U don't beat Lacey Evans with a mid tier of the Womens Division talent like Natayla.


why? evans is trash


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://i.imgur.com/dqhX7DS.mp4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

They had Charly do the main event segment and not Sarah?? (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm glad Natalya beat Lacey tonight. Lacey beat her last week. Why y'all mad for?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So are we getting Styles/Cedric at COC?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Yowie

WOWIE


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait Clash of Champions is this Sunday? Totally didn't even realize it was this close lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> I'm glad Natalya beat Lacey tonight. Lacey beat her last week. Why y'all mad for?


50/50 booking?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Was that a new fiend mask


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Chris22 said:


> I'm glad Natalya beat Lacey tonight. Lacey beat her last week. Why y'all mad for?


Because it's 50/50 booking and it's boring which is why AEW is already better at.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Start printing those Wyatt 11:19 shirts!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

so it looking like it was bs that the fiend was taking out austin tonight


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is the Fiend going to wreck havoc on this main event?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Welp, there goes Bray. I'm out.


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Austin should really put someone over! WWE is putting over his new show giving him free advertising after all!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> They had Charly do the main event segment and not Sarah?? (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


Peyton and Charly on Main Event doesn't sound bad to me :shrug

Of course I would rather have both of them on RAW though


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

I've managed to create this in 5 minutes:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Crickets for these nerds 

What happened to aj? Used to be over


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG! This 10 man tag is MASSIVE & has GIGANTIC men.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lot of beef in that ring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

How is the referee going to regain control?

Who gives a fuck, commercial solves that problem!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These Viking dudes being faces is a strange decision. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Look at this geek Cedric Alexander, after seeing AJ interact with SCSA it makes it even worse when his next appointment is Cedric Alexander.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

New York with the Corbin chants should shut the haters up for a bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd doing the wave :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I fucking hate it when the crowds do the wave. A few shows I've been to had one done, I didn't participate and some people actually gave me a dirty look


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Someone had to mention had to mention Bray possibly showing during the main event so I leave it on, muted.

And they're doing the wave?!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Brays clock said 11:19. I have some bad news folks. Taker debuted 11/19/1990. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

bradatar said:


> Lot of beef in that ring


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

AJ bumping like a champ


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Bray doesn’t show up I don’t know why they even did this match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Brays clock said 11:19. I have some bad news folks. Taker debuted 11/19/1990.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> New York with the Corbin chants should shut the haters up for a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They didnt give a fuck about Ricochet or Joe. Love him or hate him that crowd was super invested into Corbin.


All hail


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Bray is the best thing about wrestling right now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm one of the few who doesn't care if Bray shows up or not. I just don't care about him lol.


----------



## Cyberdemon (Aug 29, 2019)

Supostcity said:


> Bray is the best thing about wrestling right now.


You've said it.

I'm worried that the WWE will fuck up his gimmick and go back being a shell of his former self.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is how they answer the first night of MNF? This is how you lead up to the Fox move and incoming competition?

This was an awfully bland Raw...


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

If there weren't like 5 guys to catch Ivar he'd probably be dead.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That lumbar check looked awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric sucks.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If you look at the guys in the ring honestly besides Austin that's pretty pathetic. I'd hate to be a paying fan in attendance. Austin had to save some of this shit. 
:maury


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Steveweisers!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Viking experience in the same ring as Austin doesn’t feel right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

The first MNF game was pretty exciting with an epic finish. Just saying.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

All these people in the ring are looking like a goofs when Austin is next to them, huh...


----------



## Censey (Aug 22, 2016)

Huge Austin fan but I wish the Fiend jumped him in the last segment.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Did anyone catch Seth telling Stone Cold to hurry up? lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a shit ending. Relying way too much on old stars... if Taker isn’t attacked by the Fiend I don’t see the WWE lasting much longer. You can’t heap that shit anymore.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is Cedric Alexander complete trash?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171257075537629184


JRL said:


> If there weren't like 5 guys to catch Ivar he'd probably be dead.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171256647009755137


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought the fiend was gonna attack SCSA at the end there... Another "legend" he could have destroyed.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why no Bray?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Cyberdemon said:


> You've said it.
> 
> I'm worried that the WWE will fuck up his gimmick and go back being a shell of his former self.


I'm worried about that too, I think if they keep creative control with him and let him win some matches he'll be great!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like Bray will be going after Taker if the FFH was anything to go by. He addressed the ‘attacking Austin’ rumours on there and pretty much dismissed him. As somebody said the 11:19 is a Taker reference to when he debuted.

Hopefully Bray attacks Taker tomorrow.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Kabraxal said:


> if Taker isn’t attacked by the Fiend I don’t see the WWE lasting much longer.


Not enough lols in the world for this. Firstly, relying on Bray Wyatt to keep people captivated? I like his new character but come on. and WWE ceasing to exist in the near future? wow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Steve Austin/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins/O.C opening contract signing segment (mostly for the promo exchanges between Steve Austin and AJ Styles) + attack (especially Austin giving Styles the Stunner)

- Becky Lynch/Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks/Bayley

- Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin vs Ricochet

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Viking Raiders/Cedric Alexander/Braun Strowman/Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler/Robert Roode/O.C


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chris22 said:


> Why is Cedric Alexander complete trash?


Why is Cedric getting so much hate? What makes him stick out more than the other midcard guys?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was a weird way to end the show, at least promote that Austin was going to stay around, because no one had a reason to stay after the KOTR semis imo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Illogical said:


> Not enough lols in the world for this. Firstly, relying on Bray Wyatt to keep people captivated? I like his new character but come on. and WWE ceasing to exist in the near future? wow.


WWE has not built new stars well this decade. WWE can’t rely on the old guard to pop numbers and Fox will not keep on a 2 million or less show for long. They lose Fox, they start bleeding money. Contrary to what some think, the WWE is not doing so well they can afford to stumble.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honey Bucket said:


> Looks like Bray will be going after Taker if the FFH was anything to go by. He addressed the ‘attacking Austin’ rumours on there and pretty much dismissed him. As somebody said the 11:19 is a Taker reference to when he debuted.
> 
> Hopefully Bray attacks Taker tomorrow.


Hopefully Bray attacks Taker tomorrow? Are you TRYING to kill Brays career again so he needs a THIRD repackaging?

STAY THE *FUCK* AWAY FROM TAKER.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> WWE has not built new stars well this decade.


They have. Then they cut them at the knees for.....reasons.

Punk, Bryan, Wyatt, Dolph, Ambrose, Braun etc. Each of them got the legs kicked out of them for no reason other than so the brand stays as the draw.


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

*All that hype for the MSG show ?*

And other than the Austin stuff it was the usual steaming pile of trash......


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good grief. A Raw in MSG with Stone Cold advertised and not even 500 replies yet in this thread. This is the lowest I've ever seen.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Well then you need to find something else to do. That was about as good as you're gonna get.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

This is the way the Raw ends, not with a bang, but with a whimper - T.S. Eliot


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

I was there, and Austin was the highlight of the show. Other major segments were the women's tag match and the KOTR triple threat (crowd loved em'). The rest was fairly flat. 

Crowd also turned on Rollins and seemed to side with Braun in the opening segment.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Well it was never going to be anything even remotely worth watching, except for the Corbin triple threat. I knew it a week before based on the preview:-

Women's match- wouldn't watch the women's garbage even if they paid me to. (Unless if it was 1998 Debra and Sable)

AJ Styles vs Cedric- Cedric bores the hell out of me. I'd have been mighty interested if it was Buddy Murphy or Ali.

Braun and Seth stuff- both of them boring.

What could Austin do? This was just like any other Raw, except for old Uncle Austin doing the same old beer-drinking crap that was interesting once, back in 1998.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Austin did the same thing he always did, what did you expect?

Many people expected The Fiend to take him out, though... :heston


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chrome said:


> Good grief. A Raw in MSG with Stone Cold advertised and not even 500 replies yet in this thread. This is the lowest I've ever seen.


Well, they had a 97 hour long 4 horsewomen tag match and the main event had Cedric Alexander, Anderson and Gallows, Ziggler and Robert Roode and the Viking Experience in it, with the babyfaces obviously going to win (Alexander over AJ Styles though, the fuck?!) so the little marks and cosplayers could have a half-assed beer bash with Stone Cold, a guy most of them aren't fit to fetch Broken Skull IPA for. 

Nobody could possibly care about a show whose biggest draws are supposed to be Baron Corbin matches, women's tag-team wrestling, Cedric Alexander and the kiss-of-death sentence for WWE shows for years: contract signing. Does anybody give a crap at all about contract signings?


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

they dont want bray over to much, thats the wwe style


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

i was there, and the reception for Austin was huge (every single time he appeared). If he hadn't been present, it would have been a fairly forgettable RAW (aside from the women's tag match and the KOTR triple threat).


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

The Rollins championship honeymoon was firmly come to a close (thank God).


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Stone Cold stunnering AJ is the best thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Stone Cold standing in the ring with Rollins and other contemporary talent shows how far we've fallen.


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

I didn't know MSG only held 18,000 people. Hell, I live in a town of 200,000 and our arena holds 13,000. If they can't sell out MSG (without Stonecold) with the millions in NYC, things are really getting bad.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

the women's match or KOTR finals should have been the main event.


----------



## Beastyboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Just poor effort from creative... even by their usual standards. It was basically, we have austin on the show. Thats more then enough excitement for one show. Dont want them to expect to much.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

It wasn't that bad. Just not memorable


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

The AJ and Austin stuff was awesome, I tuned out after that because I knew the rest of the show would be shit as usual.

Judging by the reaction to the show, it was the correct decision.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not even 500 posts.

I cannot wait to see the ratings tomorrow :lmao

Brees 3:16 just whipped your ass Vince :Vince



I AM Glacier said:


> Stone Cold stunnering AJ is the best thing that has ever happened to me.


 It was great.

AJ getting all cocky, Austin lurking behind and flipping him off before AJ sells the stunner Rock style and Austin mouthes off in his face.

The problem was it did nothing to get over Braun-Rollins, I want to see Austin vs AJ :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171250688652976129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1171285775079469056
My boy getting rubs from the GOATs roud


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



Ace said:


> The AJ and Austin stuff was awesome, I tuned out after that because I knew the rest of the show would be shit as usual.
> 
> *Judging by the reaction to the show*, it was the correct decision.


Depends where you go to see reviews Ace, I've seen on reddits many calling that best show they've been too. Maybe they are loyal WWE marks, who will never be critical on the product.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



looper007 said:


> Depends where you go to see reviews Ace, I've seen on reddits many calling that best show they've been too. Maybe they are loyal WWE marks, who will never be critical on the product.


 Oh Live it would have been great to watch because of Austin.

At home, outside Austin it sounds meh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Of course it was shit.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

are you ready for some FOOTBALLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I see the show was balls. Just caught the 4HW tag match. Good shit there, but Bayley has to beat Charlotte clean on Sunday or her heel turn is dead on arrival. Crowd was super hot for Austin. Corbin won like I thought he would.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

51 pages has to be a record low for a Raw show...lmao even posters on this site have given up.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

So many wrongs.

1. The fucking what chant....the most annoying shit ever produced in wrestling, destroys segments. 

2. Stone Cold stunning AJ Styles. Not believeable and incredible stupid move where Strauwman and Seth getting kicked, a 54-year old man did that, and it looked really bad and wasn't the best selling either.

3. Why the fuck ruin Cedrics win? Just right after the win Stone Colds music hits. Talk about stealing a moment, I laughed a bit because WWE fucked up on this one. I can only imagine if Cena/Reigns/Goldberg or whoever hit the music right after someones win, that would be a steal that the marks would complain about for years.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

...So many wrongs.

1. The fucking what chant....the most annoying shit ever produced in wrestling, destroys segments.

2. Stone Cold stunning AJ Styles. Not believeable and incredible stupid move where Strauwman and Seth getting kicked, a 54-year old man did that, and it looked really bad and wasn't the best selling either.

3. Why the fuck ruin Cedrics win? Just right after the win Stone Colds music hits. Talk about stealing a moment, I laughed a bit because WWE fucked up on this one. I can only imagine if Cena/Reigns/Goldberg or whoever hit the music right after someones win, that would be a steal that the marks would complain about for years.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



krillep said:


> So many wrongs.
> 
> 1. The fucking what chant....the most annoying shit ever produced in wrestling, destroys segments.
> 
> ...


Because of their awful time management. They wanted to end the show with an Austin beer bath but only had like 90 seconds to pull it off. That's why Austin had to run out there and steal his moment. Who cares though, its Cedric fuckin Alexander.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Some highlights.

Rey Mysterio vs Gran Metalik

Metalik got some well deserved in ring time vs one of the GOAT lucha stars and he shined big time. Hopefully he get's used more because he is fun to watch.

That's the only highlight rest of the show was garbage.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



krillep said:


> 2. Stone Cold stunning AJ Styles. Not believeable and incredible stupid move where Strauwman and Seth getting kicked, a 54-year old man did that, and it looked really bad and wasn't the best selling either.


As much as I'd love to rag on AJ, that Stunner looked perfect. Maybe one the best of all time. Come on.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

If Christopher Daniels move is called the BME (Best Moonsault Ever), I think Charlotte needs to start calling hers the WME. That was awful :lol

In keeping with the rest of the show I guess.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow.. just wow. That has to be the absolute WORST world title feud heading into a PPV in the history of professional wrestling! Absolutely no story.. no build.. zero animosity.. shit reasoning for the feud to even begin with. 

No wonder these clowns preferred Lesnar taking the title away from the scene for months, clearly these monkeys cant write a championship feud anymore to save their own asses.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

My favorite stunner moment was when Goldust took the stunner into the port a potty lol


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So this Rollins/Stroman has to be one of the weakest Title feuds in recent memory. There is no animosity between either guy. No legit heat for both guys to fight each other. RAW ended up with a 10 man tag team match because why? Cedric Alexander and Richocet have to be a Paul Heyman guy. Both guys have been getting a lot of screentime lately. 

The only things I enjoyed from RAW were the four horsewoman tag team match although it had some botches. Charlotte's moonsault never hit Bayley. And sad that the Boss n Hug connection lost but it was still a nice match with everyone getting to look good. Also enjoyed the triple threat match with the predictable Corbin win. Let's face it fellas. Samoa Joe is with the company to make others look good. He doesn't have da look hence why he's always jobbing. And why someone like Baron Corbin is probably going to win this King of the Ring tournament. He was my main pick to win it. Everything else in the show was forgettable. Unless you want to count Enes Kanter winning the 24/7 Title for a few seconds. That made me laugh.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i guess Corbin beats Gable in the finals.

and that 4HW match was LONG. overall the show felt just as boring as usual, apart from the triple threat.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I admit I fast forwarded a lot which made it more tolerable for me, but I’ve only just seen that Charlotte moonsault. Mistakes happen but gosh, that makes Lacey Evans looked prime.

They really need to stop trying to force Seth, surely Steve realises he shouldn’t have had the microphone in that opener. Just torture as soon as he opens his mouth and attempts humour, I think he’s genuinely worse than ‘Suffering Sucotash’ Reigns. AJ is hardly stellar, but at least he was there to save that mess. I guess at least SCSA looked like he enjoyed it and I didn’t have a problem with his stunning AJ as someone above did as that’s the point of him being on.

I feel sorry for Gran Metalik, not that his match was a clinic or anything but he put in a really good showing (I don’t watch 205 often so he may have had better on there) and probably his best since coming to WWE and the crowd couldn’t give a toss. I know that’s on him and Rey to win the crowd over, but just a waste. A shame as he could be much more.

I loved Corbin winning and makes sense with Gable. The Funhouse was fine, I like how it is linked to what is actually happening rather than being stockpiled weeks in the advance then just flitted in and out. And yeah, pretty average otherwise for a hyped up MSG show. But it seems they went with a tribute to Austin and he had his show on after so not really too big of a loss, just skip it if you haven’t bothered, hence the posts on here.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ace said:


> How can people enjoy these matches? Fair enough if it's a rare occurrence, but this seems to happen quite often.
> 
> These matches are disjointed, slow and incredibly sloppy. This isn't changing until they start signing women with strong athletic backgrounds, until then please give this crap a rest.
> 
> This division would be better if they had more rounded wrestlers like Io and Asuka. I don't know what it is but the Japanese girls are clearly smoother. Maybe the training in Japan is much better, or maybe they're more talented. It's probably a bit of both.


whats been annoying is most girls trying to work like they're Ospreay or prime Rey Mysterio. you are not athletically enough to do most of their moves, usually it looks incredibly sloppy and choreographed. same goes AEW girls btw


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

As much as I dislike Charlie that slide was on the ref, he had to have seen that she was going blindly, yet he didn't bother to signal to her not to do it, whoever wasn't in place. Matter of fact, it looked like he told her to go.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

What a sad sight it was seeing Stone Cold share the ring and drink beers with a bunch of Geeks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> What a sad sight it was seeing Stone Cold share the ring and drink beers with a bunch of Geeks.


 You were going on about AJ being a golden boy who never puts anyone over, he's been getting his ass beat weekly as a heel and has put over Kofi, Ricochet and Cedric CLEAN. 

OC is right on par with league of nations, think LON actually had more wins before they got geeked out. All OC do is put the faces over. The company just books their heels as jokes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> You were going on about AJ being a golden boy who never puts anyone over, he's been getting his ass beat weekly as a heel and has put over Kofi, Ricochet and Cedric CLEAN.
> 
> OC is right on par with league of nations, think LON actually had more wins before they got geeked out. All OC do is put the faces over. The company just books their heels as jokes.


I dont get what you're saying here.

I just found it really pathetic that WWE was trying to have Austin put over a bunch of geeks like Cedric, Rollins, etc.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I dont get what you're saying here.
> 
> I just found it really pathetic that WWE was trying to have Austin put over a bunch of geeks like Cedric, Rollins, etc.


 It had nothing to do with your comment, it was on your posts about Miz getting buried and the golden boys never losing. Look at how badly AJ has been booked since he turned, he can't even beat geeks he would have stomped as babyface.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> It had nothing to do with your comment, it was on your posts about Miz getting buried and the golden boys never losing. Look at how badly AJ has been booked since he turned, he can't even beat geeks he would have stomped as babyface.


Well, yeah WWE's heels are all geeks. The KOTR is building Corbin back up but not that long ago he was stomped by Rollins for the 100th time. I dont know why WWE doesn't understand you need to make heels look like a threat. Why do they continually just have the babyfaces smash through the heels constantly?

Though I'd gladly see Miz in AJ's spot as opposed to whatever the hell irrelevant bottom of the barrel spot Miz is currently in.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Not sure what the "logic" of having Sasha and Bayley lose their first match back together to two women who can barely stand each other? Nevertheless, the match itself was really good.

-Corbin winning KOTR would be really dumb, but I fear that that's where this is heading.

-Surprised no Austin/The Fiend confrontation.

-Good Lucha stuff.

Good show overall.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Definitely a great show, It was good booking for sure. Rey/Matalik was awesome, hope to see Rey vs Kalistio next week.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Boring show I fell asleep after Firefly Funhouse.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty rough RAW given the hype. Every time they bring back Austin (and several other legends but Austin is the best example) they just make everyone else look like utter chumps. If you are going to keep going to the well, you have to use them to try to get people over. It probably won't work, but please try!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shaun_27 said:


> Pretty rough RAW given the hype. Every time they bring back Austin (and several other legends but Austin is the best example) they just make everyone else look like utter chumps. If you are going to keep going to the well, you have to use them to try to get people over. It probably won't work, but please try!


It only won't work because of the people they'd try to do it with. Do it with the right people and it will work 10 times out of 10, but a lack of competition has made Vince not care about money. Now it's merely about WWE being his own personal playpen to push his boner for looks and big guys.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The ending of RAW of pretty much said: "We have no stars, so here's another beer bash to make fans forget that this show absolutely sucked."


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

Vince loves to suck off Stone Cold.

Vince gives Stone Cold what he wants even if he could bury AJ Styles like last night.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I just watched that Rey vs Metalik match. Ya'll are easy to please. That match was pretty basic. 2019 WWE folks.
kay


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I just watched that Rey vs Metalik match. Ya'll are easy to please. That match was pretty basic. 2019 WWE folks.
> kay


Easy to please? Don’t hear that said too often about the folks on here...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

krillep said:


> Vince loves to suck off Stone Cold.
> 
> Vince gives Stone Cold what he wants even if he could bury AJ Styles like last night.


He should. It's about time Vince liked somebody with a fucking personality for a change.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Rankles75 said:


> Easy to please? Don’t hear that said too often about the folks on here...


I know. It felt weird typing it. But people are praising it. And I didn't feel like it really stood out that much.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RAW was a dumpster fire besides the triple threat match. I legit can't remember anything else that happened besides Austin stunning AJ.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Austin showing up always makes thing 100% better. Womens Tag match was good. Natalya tapping out Botch Evans was the right call. Firefly Funhouse was another waste of time. Really hope when Lashley comes back that they push him and he takes the title off Seth.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

Austin still the best thing to see in wwe today! I loved it.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Not even Austin remind me that raw was last night, I haven’t see the highlights and for what I read is not worth it anyway...


----------



## Dat dude Savage (Aug 15, 2019)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

I don’t understand why they are trying to push Cedric either he sucks


----------



## Jason King (Aug 27, 2019)

Baron Corbin did a great job again last night.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Not exactly reunion show or whatever, it's just a random WWE show with Stone Cold so there's really not a lot going on down there.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The opening segment gave me goosebumps seeing Austin back in MSG and AJ as a Heel promo is great stuff.

Gotta give props to the Semi Final too.

The Man and The Queen had a really good match with Boss n Hug only that weak ass moonsault from Flair looked terrible, The logic of having a common goal seemed to prevent Becky and Charlotte from imploding from their past history it was evident they didn't want to bother with any tension once the match started it was a little odd tbh.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



looper007 said:


> Depends where you go to see reviews Ace, I've seen on reddits *many calling that best show they've been too. *Maybe they are loyal WWE marks, who will never be critical on the product.


Then they've never been to a good show and don't know what the fuck they're talking about. Every one of those limp-wristed geniuses need to get stuffed in a time machine so they go see Royal Rumble 2003/2004, WrestleMania XV, SummerSlam 2005, and others as I did. Good grief.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

not even an alexa❤ showing


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

Those who bought into the hype and watched show deserved to get trolled by WWE.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

I havnt got excited for a wwe show since I was letdown over that retro raw special they did before WM 34.


----------



## Mr.100 (Sep 11, 2019)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*

They just don't see the need to change their formula, even for MSG. The Austin segment is going to get a bunch of hits on social media, and that'll be it. That's what WWE cares about at this point.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



UniversalGleam said:


> I havnt got excited for a wwe show since I was letdown over that retro raw special they did before WM 34.


RAW 25 was a joke.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: All that hype for the MSG show ?*



Punk_316 said:


> RAW 25 was a joke.


That was the last time I really felt excited for a wwe show, I really didn't see how they could screw it up and they still managed it in spectacular fashion. Even the prospect of taker returning as the american badass after weeks of taunting from cena amounted to him walking out, speaking a load of nonsense about nothing and leaving.

never again, Im quite accepting now that wwe is not capable of putting on a show that will blow people away, it just does not happen anymore. You might get good moments but never entire shows.


----------

